# Plant recomendations



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok i have just got myself an interpet fishpod 120l, dimentions are, h 55cm, w 42cm and length 81cm approx, i have fake plants in at the moment and im fed up with them, they are old silk ones and are starting to splay and thread and they are annoying me and my tank has a special light specificly for growing and maintaining plants, any suggestions for my first live ones, should i get potted or bunches, i have no clue about plants and how to look after them so what type of plant food etc should i get?


----------



## fishfreak08 (Apr 12, 2010)

That looks really good.....Maybe use the fishtank as a hydroponics system, now that would be creative!!!! To my original question, would it do any good to maybe clip back the leaves on the dwarf lily I purchased from Walmart? It seems to be growing fine, but the leaves look a little ragged?? Any suggestions????


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Llogan what kind of substrate are you using and how deep is it?

A good starter plant is Java Fern. You could also do some Amazon Sword. They are good easy to grow starter plants.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats what my fake plants are, amazon sword, i think lol, i take it you mean gravel or sand (forgive me im new to all the proper terms for stuff lol) i have gravel ranging from very small to about half inch and i have the depth of about 3inches to 2 inches in places, but the area i will be planting its about 3inch, i can rearange things at any time, or even buy more if needed. The plants i have in at the moment have gone all brittle at the stems and i have tried everything to sort them but they just do their own thang lol but i will be geting some plants this week as my lfs is getting new plants in.


----------

